# First shot success



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Coffee lovers,

I'm just wondering if any of you out there are able to achieve a good to great shot without any dialing in. I only make a couple of double shots a day and don't always have the leisure to have a practice run.

I have a stepped grinder but with changing conditions its a constant tweaking battle.

Are there any general tips to achieve a decent shot first time other than trying to keep everything as constant and consistent as possible?

Thanks


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

With all due respect I think you have answered your own question, consistency is the key, I use the same weight of coffee, try and distribute the same each time and try and tamp correctly, with the same amount of pressure,then with a new coffee/bag hopefully its a case of just adjusting the grinder a bit,if you can take out the variables it should hopefully make life easier

Mike 100


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

To be honest I can go days without any adjustments if I'm using the same beans. If you're experiencing changing conditions, whilst beans are hygroscopic and do react to the environment it shouldn't be a constant battle and perhaps what you're experiencing is a result of variations in factors other than grind... dose size, distribution, tamp, machine temperature (do you temperature surf with your machine?) etc.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have started to think temperature is the problem. What do you mean by temp surfing?

Anyone with a Gaggia, how much water do you run through after the initial warm up period?

Am I right in thinking increased temperature increases flow rate?

What flavour characteristics would increased temperature have, without obviously burning the coffee.

Thanks for replies


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My own understanding of temperature surfing goes something like this. (NB I have a Gaggia Classic and can't speak for other types of machine.)

Espresso machines tend not to automatically deliver water through the group head at the same temperature for every shot. Fluctuations are caused by various factors, including the following:

- a fresh influx of cold water from the reservoir into the boiler

- the size of the boiler

- the amount of time the machine has been on

- the amount of time the machine has been idle since the last shot (some machines heat up over time, some cool down)

- the amount of time the portafilter has been set into position in the grouphead/removed from the grouphead, thus allowing the group head to heat up/cool down

Different beans respond best at different brew temperatures. An espresso that is brewed too cool will have a pale appearance and taste thin and flat. An espresso brewed too hot can taste burnt, and as hotter temperatures flush more coffee solids from the grinds then it can have a cloying, overly strong taste. Temperature therefore greatly affects taste, and also body/mouthfeel. (Does increased temperature increase flow rate? I'd so no.. infact I'd say the opposite. Less water will come through, at least initially, since there will be more steam. But once the initial steam flash has finished, more water will begin coming through so maybe that is what you are experiencing.)

As a barista one of the skills you can learn (which makes you more than just a button pusher) is 'fooling' the machine into delivering water a few degrees hotter or colder, to make your brewing temperature more consistent, and hence make your shots more consistent.

The easiest way to cool down the delivered water is to hit the brew button and run water through the group head - i.e. flushing. Do this with the portafilter detached. You may initially see a lot of steam coming out, which (I believe) is due to the boiler water being flashed to high temperatures by the heat exchanger (on a HX machine). Often this temperature is too hot for brewing. The longer you flush water through, the cooler it will become. The trick is to find the optimal flush duration for the combination of your machine and the beans you're using. You then insert the filled portafilter and brew immediately.

Conversely, if your machine is delivering water that is a little too cool you can raise the temperature by hitting the steam switch for a few seconds (say, anywhere up to 10 seconds) before switching it off, inserting your full portafilter and immediately hitting the brew switch. The trick here is to experiment so you know how long to keep the steam switch on.

To my knowledge, even most commerical machines need a degree of temperature surfing. However, several models have devices that help to stabilise water delivery temperature. These can be factory installed as standard or can sometimes be installed as a modification. One such device is a PID (stands for Proportional Integral Derivative). These are also available for some domestic machines, and many of those who have installed them on machines such as the Gaggia Classic have reported significant improvement in their shots. But they are not especially cheap... the Auber one is 151 USD.

As for how much water to run through... as per the Gaggia instructions you should run through a full cup (minimum 8oz in my opinion) to prime the boiler before use, and wait for the brew switch light to come back on before brewing.

Just my understanding, and how I do it. Others may have a different understanding or approach


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

excellent post mike!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes really excellent post, thank you.

I shall try to experiment with flushing duration.

Unfortunately I'm not sure that PID fits on the Gaggia Baby Class.

Probably will just have to wait until I upgrade my machine to one that has one in built....(I can dream can't I?!?)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Excellent post Mike - really informative and approachable.

I would suggest that even (single and dual boiler) machines with PIDs require flushing. Many machines rely on passive heating from the boiler to bring the group up to the same temperature as the brew water. Unfortunately even if the boiler is set to exactly the correct brew temperature, by a PID or a thermostat with a very narrow dead band, the brew water will have cooled by the time it reaches the cooler group head. Flushing water through the group head prior to brewing the shot will bring the group close to the right temperature.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought as much jimbow. Seeing as how you have a baby class too, how do you pre-heat?


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got a baby class too and to be honest I find it quite consistent now I have my technique down (which is probably more luck than skill mind you).

I always prime the boiler when first switching on and leave for a good 30 minutes.

After grinding, tamping etc I flush by running a good few ozs through and making sure the temp light goes out.

Put the PF in and wait for temp light to come on, press brew button immediately.

As the temp light is controlled by the thermostat, even if the actual temperature isn't a known quantity, it will be fairly consistent when that light comes on. So even if it isn't the right temperature for your beans at least it is a consistent temperature and repeatable everytime.

Weighing the beans before grinding, so always having same amount of coffee in the PF helped me the most, using the timer on my grinder was producing various amounts everytime. Just try and be consistent in your technique and only vary one thing at a time if you do make an adjustment.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

After switching on and priming the boiler, I usually leave it to heat up for 30 minutes with the portafilter loosely fitted. I then remove the portafilter and grind, dose and tamp. I then run 3 - 6 fluid ounces (1 - 2 espresso cups, full to the brim) through the group head making sure that the boiler comes on and the temperature light goes off. I do this without the portafilter attached letting the water pour directly from the shower screen into my espresso cup (warming the cup). I then wait for the boiler temperature light to come on again and wait an additional couple of seconds for the water in the boiler to reach temperature before finally locking the portafilter into the group and starting the pour.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Try using a la pavoni! Temp control??


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

drk said:


> Try using a la pavoni! Temp control??


Too damned true. I always reckon that mine only makes one good shot - the first one! After that, switch off and forget for half an hour.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hear hear! One concern of mine with the La Pavoni/Gaggia Factory is that I think the water temperature increases as the shot progresses (water hotter than the group is entering and heating it up).

Anyway, the shots taste good so who cares


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have never used a la Pavoni but I have a feeling that the boiler is set to steam temperature and the machine relies on the cooler group to bring the temperature of the water down to brew temperature (kind of the opposite of an HX machine with e61 group head). I imagine that pulling shots in close succession would have the effect of raising the group temperature such that it can no longer effectively moderate the water temperature for brewing.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You're completely right, from when the boiler reaches temperature the group is always heating up to the point where it's too hot. You have to pick your moment when you think it's right. What that means though is that when you actually pull a shot, even if the temp is right at the start of it, it won't be right at the end!


----------

